# I got pups



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

My 3/4 Great Pyr and 1/4 Anatollian had 3 pups.

Dad is a 100% Anatollian.

They have been doing well out with the goats, a few chickens, and the llama.

No pics that I can post at this time, only have one of the Trac phones for a camera.

They seem to be growing like weeds, right at 8 weeks old.

One female has the badger markings, the other female and male both have the Anatollian look with the dark face.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

WOW! When my Anatolian female had puppies, it was 10 at a time!

What's your secret? :teehee:


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Judy in IN,

First time for both, don't know if that has anything to do with it.

The dad was also just a little over a year old when he did his thing.

Would that have anything to do with it, I don't know.

Getting rid of 3 pups should be a whole lot easier than getting rid of ten.

Both sides of my family are from Indiana, Hagerstown, New Castle area.

Also a brother in Rising Sun.


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

Wouldn't it be great if you could limit litter size? If flushing works in goats???? Maybe freed them cheerios instead of dog food LOL


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

trying to post a pic

3PUP.jpg picture by oceantoad - Photobucket


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

looks like it might have worked, so here is another.

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a237/oceantoad/8PUP.jpg


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

it worked!
fat, adorable pup!


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

here is another.

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a237/oceantoad/5PUP.jpg


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

The pups do not have curly hair, those are all burrs that I am trying to get out.

They are starting to work with Mom and Dad.

They are available, I am in central Texas.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Sure wish you were closer to us! They look great!


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

What are you wanting for them?


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Linda J and farmerstac, have sent PMs your way.

jersey girl, looks like you would have a heck of a drive to pic one up, sorry.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Adorable!


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

My son lives in Texas and is comming this way at Christmas, about the time they will be weaned. I have 4 Anotolian/G Pry crosses and love them and my friend is looking for a pup as my males are neutered.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

if the dad is a 100% Anatollian, shouldn't the puppies be at least 50% Anatollian?


----------



## bdbcoc (Sep 15, 2010)

We are in central ok and looking for an lgd. How far are you from okc and I-35? How much?


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

Narshalla,

The pups are around 63% or so Anatolian.

bdboc,

I am about 3 and a half hours hours from Ardmore and 35 miles or so from 35.

For people on this site I would like to get $75, but coming from Oklahoma i would have to ask less.

I don't want to do the Craigslist ad since i see to many dogs dumped.

Will put the word out at my vet and at the feed store and maybe ask for more per pup.

I just want to find decent homes for them, am not doing this to make a buck.

Chaty,

Where is your son located?


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Gosh, I wish I was closer.......... That kind of 'mix' in my part of the country would get you closer to 250-400 a pup.......:shocked:...........


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

HERE IS THE FIRST HUG ME ME PUP and the other two, oh my........


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

tracerracer,

I could ask more, but would never expect to see a sale for $400, WOW!!!

I really just want these guys to go to good homes where they can work.

I had not decided on which animal I was going to have fixed first, and the two of them beat me to the punch and dropped pups.

I am leaning toward not fixing the male since he is 100% Anatolian and is eligible to be registered.

His Mom's out of a Dam that is from the Lucky Hit Ranch line and he has some champions on his Mom's side.

Figure that he might be work leaving intact for a couple of years and just get the female fixed.

Check out the Lucky Hit Ranch site, they have had some beauties.

romysbaskets,

they are not so much Hug Me pups since I have been trying to get rid of the burrs.

Now they are more like, "Look out, he has a brush in his hand, don't let him get you".

Now if there is food involved it is a different story.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

oceantoad said:


> tracerracer,
> 
> I could ask more, but would never expect to see a sale for $400, WOW!!!
> 
> ...


Oh they just look so huggable and this lady does burrs....oh I am so good at that. Gosh it is a good thing you are far away..... Yes, pups are not too pleased to see the brush come out until they realize how very good it feels to be groomed once those burrs are out...LOL Folks will be quite happy to get those high quality pups to adopt!


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

oceantoad said:


> tracerracer,
> 
> I could ask more, but would never expect to see a sale for $400, WOW!!!
> 
> ...


Like I said, wish I/you were closer .................. Talked to a woman( about a 1/2 hour from me), selling her Anatolian pups for $1500 :shocked:, because they were registered 6 ways to Sunday "show quality" ............ I am less than 0 interested in 'showing' dogs and 'perfection' ( this is NOT a 'slap' to those that do) I just want healthy, hard working dogs.... That's it...She did say, she was thinking of doin' a 'lesser breeding' and charge $500..Not sure what I think about that statement.....

We have a serious cougar/bear 'issue' in my neck of the county ( 7 killed in the last 18 months with in 1 mile radius of my home, whole flocks wiped out) I have been VERY 'lucky'.............But with lambs comin' on, I need to 'get serious' about this sheep 'stuff'

Romy........... are you the 'island girl from idig?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

tracerracer said:


> Like I said, wish I/you were closer .................. Talked to a woman( about a 1/2 hour from me), selling her Anatolian pups for $1500 :shocked:, because they were registered 6 ways to Sunday "show quality" ............ I am less than 0 interested in 'showing' dogs and 'perfection' ( this is NOT a 'slap' to those that do) I just want healthy, hard working dogs.... That's it...She did say, she was thinking of doin' a 'lesser breeding' and charge $500..Not sure what I think about that statement.....
> 
> We have a serious cougar/bear 'issue' in my neck of the county ( 7 killed in the last 18 months with in 1 mile radius of my home, whole flocks wiped out) I have been VERY 'lucky'.............But with lambs comin' on, I need to 'get serious' about this sheep 'stuff'
> 
> Romy........... are you the 'island girl from idig?


That would be yes, guess not much anonymity with my name....LOL Oh I would love to have that pup he had snuggled into his chest...oh my goodness! Guess I will settle for my Loudo pup, the crazy mix that is an awesome dog, never had a better one yet...that includes fancy purebred dogs....He just melts my heart with one soft look.  These are awesome dogs, what a happy accident!


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Narshalla said:


> if the dad is a 100% Anatollian, shouldn't the puppies be at least 50% Anatollian?


the DAM is 3/4 pyr 1/4 ASD.
ETA this makes the pups 3/8 pyr & 5/8 ASD (62.5%)


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

romysbaskets said:


> That would be yes, guess not much anonymity with my name....LOL Oh I would love to have that pup he had snuggled into his chest...oh my goodness! Guess I will settle for my Loudo pup, the crazy mix that is an awesome dog, never had a better one yet...that includes fancy purebred dogs....He just melts my heart with one soft look.  These are awesome dogs, what a happy accident!


Me either (since I use the same one) Your avatar 'gave you away', along with your 'name'


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

romysbaskets,

Thanks for posting the pics to the thread.

My favorite is the same one that you like.

tracerracer,

Understand about the big cat problem.

My county is one of those counties that has recorded life stock deaths from mountain lions.

Next door neighbor has lost 3 donkeys in the last 5 years to mountain lions.

They apparently travel the creek behind my property and snag the donkeys.

Neighbor had the game warden out for the first death and it was confirmed.

He said after that it was pretty obvious with the other 2 kills.

Have lots of feral pigs and coyotes to go along with the mountain lion problem and also the black headed vulture.

I know a woman a few miles away that has lost a couple of baby goats to the vultures, actually saw it happen.

The turkey vultures are not a problem, but the black headed ones can be killers.


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

Oceantoad.........WOW........ We have turkey vultures, but I've never heard of any vultures 'killing prey'............ Can you shoot them? Or are they like our hawks that it is a BIG no-no.....? (this may be a 'silly' question) Do LGDs 'guard' against the 'winged predators'? Beings as how, our 'worst threats' are 2 and 4 legged, I've never thought about those in the sky too much (beyond my young chickens)..........

I have a dear friend that just moved to Texas to be closer to her husband's family......... She is mostly horses and cattle......... I'm gonna have to remember to give her a heads up (pardon my pun  ) I just got to talk to her today ( like I said, they JUST moved from Oregon) asked her about the feral hogs (if they had any problems in her area) She hasn't seen any 'sign' on her property, but is payin' attention ( they scare the crap outta me :teehee ( the guy in the Medford area that his hogs ate him, really isn't 'that' far from me ) we have a few every yr, but start them young, 'respecting' our 'space'...........


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh Rhodes are some sweet little babies. I adore the second one. Wish we were ready to get one I would snag them up. Argh I need my fence totally done.


----------



## mpwithem (Oct 25, 2012)

Adorable! We definitely aren't looking for any more dogs right now but with the way you are, they will find great homes!!


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

mpwithem,

I really thought that they would get snatched up, but so far nothing.

Have had various people interested, but that has been it.

Didn't want to do it, but might make one a back yard/house dog.

I put my old hound down yesterday with cancer and want to replace her with something as a partner in crime for my Great Pyr.

He keeps searching the house for his buddy.


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

I sure wish I had a way to get to TX. We're looking for a female pup, but there are NONE to be found around here. The nearest are 6-12 hours away in Colorado and they're all going for $300-$400. 

We paid $250 for our newest addition, and with the cost of travel to go get him we paid closer to $375. 

Wish someone near us could turn out nice working LGD's for a price this poor farmer can afford.


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

I just PMd you regarding the badger marked female.
Hoping she's still available.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

CageFreeFamily,

Just replied to your PM.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Any chance you're moving to Montana?


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

thermopkt,

Sorry to cold for an old guy.

Maybe in my younger years.


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

Woot! Husband is picking up both girls tomorrow!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Goodness, I've been looking for a female Anatolian puppy for about a week now. (We lost our shephard/lab mix due to old age and she was the best guard for our small herd of goats.) I live on 6 acres of fenced pasture land that our Lab now roams alone. He needs a friend. Sure wish you were closer to me.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

motdaugrnds,

Sorry.

Left Virigina back in 72.

Like being west of the Mississippi.

Warmer weather does better with my arthritis.


----------

